# 16gb verbaut nur 8gb verwendbar ?!



## tFFMrPink (9. Februar 2012)

hallo 

hatte das in einem anderen thema von mir shcon gefragt,aber es kam keine antwort,deswegen mach ich nochmal ein eigenes thema dazu 

ich hab heut das neue board/ram/cpu verbaut.läuft auch alles super.
nur ich bekomme unter wi7 64 nut 8 der 16 gb.
windows zeigt 16 an,in klammer dahinter steht,es sind nur knapp 8 davon verfügbar.

auch cpuz usw zeigen 16 an.
im uefi werden auch 4x4gb riegelerkannt,aber auch da stand was von "insgesamt 8gb" 

in der msconfig unter maximaler speicher auch den haken entfernt,aber auch das bringt nix 

jemand nen tip?

mfg


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Februar 2012)

•Aktuelles BIOS installiert ?
•Chipsatztreiber aktuell ?
•Sicher das alle RAM funktionieren ? 
Einzeln testen, und MemTest laufen lassen.
•Alle übertaktete Hardware auf Standard setzen.
Nur um sicher zu gehen.

Steht im Handbuch nichts darüber ? Vielleicht musst du im BIOS etwas umstellen.
Zeige uns am besten auch Screenshots von CPU-Z (Memory / SPD)


----------



## tFFMrPink (10. Februar 2012)

1.ja
2.ja
3.ja

es werden ja im uefi in jeder bank jeweils die dimms korrekt angezeigt,trotzdem steht in der systemübersicht: 8gb verfügbar.
im windows wars ja dasselbe ,da stand unter system :

Installierter Speicher : 16 gb (7,95 gb nutzbar )

mittlerweile geht es übrigens ^^

ich hab die alle mal umgesteckt,die cpu von 3,9 auf 3,6 (is jetzt quasi ein 8150)und der ram läuft aktuell "nur" auf 1333.
jetzt hab ich allerdings die vollen 16gb.
ich guck mir das die tage nochma genauer an,jetzt bin ich jedenfalls erstma froh das es geht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Februar 2012)

Schön zu hören das es wenigstens funktioniert.
Es kann auch sein das nicht alle RAM die angegebenen Taktraten schaffen (kommt immer wieder mal vor), und deshalb sie nicht alle verwendet werden können.
Kannst sie ja mal einzeln oder paarweise Testen ob alle den Takt (1600MHz) schaffen, vielleicht hilft auch eine kleine Spannungserhöhung.


----------



## mae1cum77 (10. Februar 2012)

Yupp, bei Problemen mit Vollbestückung der RAM-Slots kann eine Anhebung der Spannung Wunder wirken.


----------



## dj*viper (10. Februar 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Yupp, bei Problemen mit Vollbestückung der RAM-Slots kann eine Anhebung der Spannung Wunder wirken.


 das würde ich auch vorschlagen. da gabs schon öfter probleme bei vollbestückung.


----------

